# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > LIX 3D Printing Pen >  What's the benefits of the LIX over the 3Doodler?

## Lindros_bigE

I've used a 3Doodler before.  I had fun with it but wasn't all that impressed.  I'd like to know what the benefits of the LIXPen is over the 3Doodler.

----------


## LambdaFF

Well... to say the least it is controversial at the moment. I am eager to hear from the devs.

http://hackaday.com/2014/05/03/ask-h...actually-work/

----------


## postmahomeson

> Well... to say the least it is controversial at the moment. I am eager to hear from the devs.
> 
> http://hackaday.com/2014/05/03/ask-h...actually-work/


To be honest the reason why its contraversial is just like with Renactors/cosplayers because its a matter of Ethical democracy with the perspective of Entailing context of judgemental proportion of grading the rectitude of intelectual dignity

----------


## LambdaFF

> To be honest the reason why its contraversial is just like with Renactors/cosplayers because its a matter of Ethical democracy with the perspective of Entailing context of judgemental proportion of grading the rectitude of intelectual dignity


I always enjoy reading your answers. I can't decipher them but it's always fun anyway.

----------

